# Premiere Pro exportiert einfach nicht :(



## DarfIchNetSagen (20. Juni 2012)

Hey Com,

Habe im Moment ein bisschen Zeitdruck, da ich bis Samstag ein Intro in After Effects für nen Freund anpassen soll, weil er auf seinem Livestream Spiele für ein Turnier shoutcasten soll.
Er hat sich ein Intro im Internet gekauft, hab dann Schriftzüge usw angepasst und nun muss es nur noch exportiert werden, jez steh ich aber vor nem Problem, was ich nun schon 2 tage lang sehe.

1. Wenn ich das After FX Projekt als .aep speichere und dann in Premiere Pro importieren will, steht zwar unten "Verbunden mit DynamikLink" aber er findet die Komposition einfach nicht.

2. Wenn ich nun direkt über DynamikLink importiere hat er die Komposition zwar gefunden, aber wenn ich auf "Exportieren"  klicke stürzt After Effects ab und die Vorraussetzung für das Exportieren über DynamikLink ist ja, dass man After Effects auch geöffnet hat 

Hab einfach schnell mal n Projekt gestartet mit nem sich drehenden Wort, das hat er exportiert, aber mit dem gekauften Intro aus dem Internet gehts nicht.
Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten, es irgendwie zu exportieren !?
Falls meine 2 Punkte die ich oben aufgelistet habe etwas ungenau zu verstehen sind, füge ich noch Fotos hinzu


----------

